# Chocolate Hushpuppies!



## Uncle Bob (May 5, 2007)

Easy TNT Chocolate CupCakes! 

1 1/2 Cups Flour
1 Cup Sugar
1/4 Cup Cocoa
1 t. baking soda
1/2 t. salt
1/2 cup oil
1 T. vinegar
1 t. vanilla
1 cup warm water.

Combine flour, sugar, cocoa, baking soda, and salt in a large mixing bowl. Add remaing ingredients and mix well. Pour batter into paperlined muffin pan about 1/2 full. Bake 350* for 20-25 minutes. 

This makes only 12 so you will wanna double this. You can ice them if you want, but are outstanding just plain. Now since you have all of this in the kitchen, get busy and get them done!! (No I didn't forget the eggs! This is eggless)


----------



## Barb L. (May 5, 2007)

Sounds yummy, thanks for posting UB !!!


----------



## Katie H (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like just the thing for dessert this weekend.  It takes forever for Buck and me to eat sweets, so if there are any leftover, I will put them in the freezer.  Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 5, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Sounds like just the thing for dessert this weekend. It takes forever for Buck and me to eat sweets, so if there are any leftover, I will put them in the freezer. Thanks.


 
I can assure you there will be no left-overs Miss Katie. Mr. Buck will eat three of them non-stop warm out of the oven 

Enjoy!


----------



## tdejarnette (May 5, 2007)

Thanks! I'm going to let my daughter try this in her easy bake oven.  I've found that microwaving cupckes works well, too.  (about 10 to 15 seconds per cupcake)


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

Sounds great Uncle Bob, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 5, 2007)

This is also a great recipe for people who are allergic to eggs or other dairy products.


----------



## letscook (May 6, 2007)

they sound simliar to a recipe i have called  Wacky Cake. 
no eggs.
and comes out VERY moist
I'll have to try these also
thanks


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

They sound delish!
can't wait to make em!


----------



## middie (May 6, 2007)

Now this sounds like a hushpuppy I'd like !


----------



## Buck (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe Uncle Bob.

Katie made a batch and they vaporized just like you predicted!


----------



## mudbug (May 8, 2007)

does the type of vinegar (white, apple cider) matter?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 8, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> does the type of vinegar (white, apple cider) matter?


 
Can't say Miss Mud. We have always used white! So that is what I would recommend. Hopefully you can enjoy these hushpuppies!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe! I just made a batch (came out of the oven a few minutes ago) and they are really good!!
They will be a great recipe for the cottage seeing as we don't always have eggs up there!


----------



## mikki (Jun 21, 2007)

Great easy recipe. Just made a batch, hubby put 2 cup cakes an a plate topped them with choc. pudding and strawberries.  He was in heaven. Now I know how to bribe him Thanks


----------



## mudbug (Jun 21, 2007)

I've made these too (double batch)..  They are best straight out of the oven, as Uncle Bob recommends.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 21, 2007)

A double batch is a good idea Miss Mud! I would imagine that Mr. Buck, myself, and your HH would take care of a dozen of them in 5 minutes or less...

You must becareful not to have any vanilla ice cream sitting around too!!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 22, 2007)

Vanilla ice cream would be a perfect side for these little puppies.


----------



## tonguetied (Jul 27, 2007)

Baking beginner has a question here... What's the use of vinegar in muffin batter??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Tongutied....

Something to do with the acid in the vinegar reacting with the baking soda to cause them to rise.....I think!

Enjoy!


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe, Uncle Bob.  And, I have vanilla ice cream!!!!


----------

